# Gas line with no joints in a plenum ceiling



## EricWatkins (May 22, 2015)

THe IFGC forbids gas lines through "ducted" supply or returns.  However, it sems to me that the word "ducted" could allow gas lines in an unducted plenum ceiling.  Just my thought, any opinions on this?  Unfortunately, I'm stepping out the door right this second, but I look forward to what you guys might have to say about it when I get back this afternoon. Thanks!

Eric


----------



## steveray (May 22, 2015)

First question....How are you going to get no joints?


----------



## cda (May 22, 2015)

CSST?????????????


----------



## steveray (May 22, 2015)

Plenum rated CSST?


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 22, 2015)

Copper tubing or POLYETHYLENE PLASTIC TUBING


----------



## Sifu (May 22, 2015)

Don't know of any restriction on gas line in a building plenum.  See it often.


----------



## ICE (May 22, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Copper tubing or POLYETHYLENE PLASTIC TUBING


Is polyethylene allowed in a building?

I don't enforce IFGC so don't pay any attention to me.  But I thought pipe was okay and valves were not allowed.  This is if there is a drop ceiling below a hard lid.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 22, 2015)

Do not see anything that would prohibit this installation per manufacture's guide or ICC evaluation services... an ACT ceiling system is not a concealed location per IFGC definitions.

Also, IFGC doesn't prohibit use of CSST in a plenum.....

CONCEALED LOCATION. A location that cannot be accessed without damaging permanent parts of the building structure or finish surface. Spaces above, below or behind readily removable panels or doors shall not be considered as concealed.

ALSO:

Manufacture's guide may include

TracPipe® CounterStrike® Advantages

csst lightningThere are no additional bonding requirements for TracPipe® CounterStrike® imposed by the manufacturer's installation instructions. With TracPipe® CounterStrike®'s improved properties, TracPipe® CounterStrike® is to be bonded in accordance with current requirements of the National Electrical Code (NFPA 70), and the National Fuel Gas Code (NFPA 54), and with any local requirements that may be in excess of the national codes. This may result in the avoidance of additional bonding costs which are required for conventional CSST.

TracPipe® CounterStrike® is listed by CSA to ANSI LC 1. TracPipe® CounterStrike® meets building code requirements (ASTM E84) with respect to flame spread and smoke density. This permits installation in drop ceilings used as return air plenums, and is UL Listed for 1,2, and 4 hour through penetration firestop systems without removal of the jacket. TracPipe® CounterStrike® is also approved by Factory Mutual as a flexible piping system for flammable gases, based upon its ability to withstand stresses caused by earthquakes


----------



## EricWatkins (May 22, 2015)

Thanks again guys.  It will actually be a solid piece of black iron pipe from the roof, straight down into a mechanical closet.


----------



## north star (May 22, 2015)

*$ + $ + $*

See Section 602.2.1, [ `09 IMC ].......The rigid steel gas piping is allowed !

*$ + $ + $*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 23, 2015)

with joints


----------



## Rudag (May 26, 2015)

I know your question was specific to the IFGC, but the UPC allows for gas lines in a case like this.

UPC 2009 1210.2.2.1 Ceiling Locations. Gas piping shall be permitted to be installed in accessible spaces between a fixed ceiling and a dropped ceiling, whether or not such spaces are used as a plenum. Valves shall not belocated in such spaces.


----------

